# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کمک برایه یه برنامه ریزی خوب

## nazanin74

سلام بچها من یه دوستی دارم که خیلیم دوسش میدارم خخخخ بچها یه برنامه ریزیه خوب میخوام که روزی چهار الی پنج ساعت باشه که هی به مرور زمان بیشتر بشه چون اولاش خیلی نمیتونه بخونه بعد پایشم قوی نیست  نمی دونه ازکجا شروع کنه چه جوری بخونه شما میگین چیکار کنه چه کتابایه خوبی بهش پیشنهاد میکنین که واقعا بتونه بهش کمک کنه و موفق بشه درضمن یه یه چیز دیه هم اینکه وقتی میشینه پای درس همش یادش به گذشته می افته که درس نخونده همین باعث میشه هی نخونه مانعش میشه
خوب دیه بچها تروخدااا دریغ نکنین هرچی که فکرمیکنین برش خوبه هرچند جزیی بگین
ممنووووووووون

----------


## pars_1361

سلام دوست عزیز
من در حد توانم هر چی می دونم می گم.امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره
ببین آخر حرف هات به یه نکته ای اشاره کردی که می تونه همه چیزو نابود کنه (اینکه وقتی میشینه پای درس همش یادش به گذشته می افته که درس نخونده همین باعث میشه هی نخونه مانعش میشه) 
گذشته برای همیشه تموم شده و اگه قرار باشه هی بهش فکر کنیم امروزمونم از دست می دیم و فرداها باز به یاد امروزها از دست می ره
توی همین فروم n تا آدم هستن که البته خودمم یکیشونم که n سال از شماهاییکه یکی دو ساله فارغ التحصیل شدین یزرگتریم.پس اینکه حالا پارسال نشد آخ که عقب افتادم خیلی بی معنیه به شرطی که نگی خوب حالا حالاها وقت دارم.اینجوری فکر کن که این آخرین فرصته.
در مورد برنامه ریزی هم راستش من خودم چند سال از درس و مدرسه دوربودم و وقتی می خواستم شروع کنم همش سردرگم بودم و نمی دونستم از کجا.همش دنبال یکی بودم که بهم بگه چی کار کنم و از کجا شروع کنم.
نتیجه شخصی من:
اولش فقط شروع کن.با هرچی راحتی.با هر درسی که بیشتر بهش علاقه داری.من خودم روزای اول فقط زیست می خوندم.بعد کم کم ادبیات و دینی رو هم آوردم تو کار بعد کم کم هم از لحاظ روحی هم جسمی آماده تر شدم.
بعد از این مرحله می تونی از یه مشاور کمک بگیری
اما یادت باشه تا خودت اماده درس خوندن نباشی هیچ کس نمی تونه کمکت کنه

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام بچها من یه دوستی دارم که خیلیم دوسش میدارم خخخخ بچها یه برنامه ریزیه خوب میخوام که روزی چهار الی پنج ساعت باشه که هی به مرور زمان بیشتر بشه چون اولاش خیلی نمیتونه بخونه بعد پایشم قوی نیست  نمی دونه ازکجا شروع کنه چه جوری بخونه شما میگین چیکار کنه چه کتابایه خوبی بهش پیشنهاد میکنین که واقعا بتونه بهش کمک کنه و موفق بشه درضمن یه یه چیز دیه هم اینکه وقتی میشینه پای درس همش یادش به گذشته می افته که درس نخونده همین باعث میشه هی نخونه مانعش میشه
> خوب دیه بچها تروخدااا دریغ نکنین هرچی که فکرمیکنین برش خوبه هرچند جزیی بگین
> ممنووووووووون


یکی از معلمامون میگه
موقع درس خودند هر چی به ذهنتون میاد و مزاحمتونه فورا بنویسیدش رو کاغذ و از شرش راحت میشید
ولی تا حالا امتحان نکردم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## پاپا پوریا

*دوستان حرف های خوبی زدن __ منم شنیده بودم اگه ذهنتون درگیر یه مورد الکی شد بلافاصله همونو تو کاغذ بنویسید و بندازین دور....اینو خودمم امتحان کردم جواب داد!! 
منم منابع خوب رو برای nمین بار میگم که از پایه علمی ضعیف تا قوی به درد میخورن!!!

**
ادبیات موضوعی بخون.... حالا کتاب های خوب اینا هستن.

ادبیات موضوعی گاج 
یا 
قرابت==== نشر دریافت((آموزش خوب)) یا الگو((تست خوب))
آرایه ادبی==دریافت((آموزش خوب)) الگو((پوشش کامل تستی))
زبان فارسی==دریافت خوبه ولی وقت گیره به نظرم اگه نمیخوای زیاد سرش وقت بزاری چکیده تخته سیاه و هفت خوان خیلی سبز و همایش دریافت منابع مناسبی ان
تاریخ ادبیات===مصور تخته سیاه یا تاریخ ادبیات الگو
املا و لغت===الگو جامع است ولی برا املا دریافت فوق العادست+املا و لغت خیلی سبز هم مناسبه!!!

عربی=عربی کامل گاج یا عربی نشر الگو(((آموزش+تست))+++قهوه ایه خیلی سبز

دین و زندگی===زیاد فرقی بین کتابای بازار نیست ولی با این حال گاج طوسی و الگو و مهروماه و اندیشه فائق تو بورس ترن

زبان خارجه===جامع مبتکران__از متن نترسیم شبقره ____لغات شبقره یا نکته و لغت تخته سیاه منابع استانداردی هستن

زمین===اگه زیاد نمیخوای وقت بزاری روش دریافت بخون ولی اگه برات نتیجه ش خیلی مهمه دریافت و خیلی سبز با هم بخون __2تاشون حجم آنچنان بالایی ندارن

ریاضی جامع تجربی===ریاضی جامع مبتکران،،،خیلی سبز،،،تخته سیاه بهترن اگه هم جدا جدا میخوای کتاب های گاج بی نظیرن

فیزیک===***خیلی سلیقه ایه*** ولی با این حال طوسی گاج و الگو تست و درسنامه مناسبی دارن 

زیست=زیست1(((خیلی سبز+الگو))زیست2((8000 گاج+ژنتیک تخته سیاه/خیلی سبز))پیش1((خیلی سبز به جز ژنتیک جمعیتش یا تخته سیاه))پیش2((8000 گاج یا خیلی سبز ))) اگه هم جامع پیش میخوای ((الگو))+همایش دریافت هم عالیه))

شیمی===شیمی2((مبتکران یا فار)) شیمی3((مبتکران یا خیلی سبز))پیش1و2((خیلی سبز)) ولی با این حال پیش 1 مبتکران هم عالیه*

----------


## maryam_

برای ریاضی قلم چی پارسال خوبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Y (716):

----------


## nazanin74

ممنوووووون از داداشیا 
نه مریم جون تستاش خوبه ولی درسنامه خوبی نداره

----------


## maryam_

> ممنوووووون از داداشیا 
> نه مریم جون تستاش خوبه ولی درسنامه خوبی نداره



من میخواستم ریاضی رو از رو درسنامه قلم چی بوخونم :Y (716): 
پس برم یه کتاب دیگه بگیرم :Yahoo (18):

----------


## nazanin74

فکر کنم اره پس برو یه کتاب بگیر که فقط درسنامه خوبی داشته باشه بچها کسی سراغ داره؟

----------


## پاپا پوریا

> فکر کنم اره پس برو یه کتاب بگیر که فقط درسنامه خوبی داشته باشه بچها کسی سراغ داره؟


*بهترین درسنامه های ریاضی تجربی رو بدون شک گاج داره...!!! ولی حجمش بالاس...!!

**از ریاضی های جامع تجربی هم الان مبتکران و تخته سیاه دارن خوب کار میکنن ولی از تست های استاندارد خیلی سبز هم نمیشه گذشت!!!
*

----------


## Mehdi 7

سلام مجدد
اصول کلی یه برنامه ریزی رو میگم که چجوری باید برنامه ریزی کنید،برای ریزه کاریاش یا یه پست بعدا میزارم یا بیاید بپرسید امیدوارم که کمکتون کنه:

و اما برنامه ریزی:شما برای موفقیت باید سه برنامه بلند مدت کوتاه مدت و میان مدت داشته باشید.
برنامه بلند مدت همون هدفتونه که برای اکثر داوطلبا یکسانه و اون اینه که شما درساتونو به موقع تموم کنید واون هارو چند بار(به نسبت نیاز مرور)کنید تا تو کنکور موفق شید
همونطور که گفتم این برای اکثر بچه ها یه چیز مشترکه پس چیزی که تفاوت هارو مشخص میکنه برنامه میان مدت و کوتاه مدته.
برنامه میان مدت:اگه شما تو یه آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کنید اون برنامه های اون آزمون(دوهفته یا سه هفته یا یک ماه یکبار) برنامه میان مدت شما میشه اگر هم تو آزمون خاصی شرکت نمیکنید باید خودتون هدف گذاری کنید یعنی خودتون بگید تا آخر این ماه باید سه فصل ریاضی،دوفصل فیزیک و.... رو بخونم.
بزارید بقیه شو با یه مثال بگم:فرض کنید سه هفته دیگه آزمون دارید وباید 4فصل زیست 5فصل ریاضی 3فصل فیزیک و 4فصل شیمی رو بخونید.(یعنی برنامه میان مدتتون اینه)
حالا خود شما باید بیاین و این برنامه رو خورد کنین:یعنی میگید تا پایان هفته اول من دو فصل باید ریاضی بخونم یک فصل شیمی یک فصل زیست و یک فصل شیمی.
با اینکار شما مسیر خودتونو تا یک هفته آینده مشخص کردید.
باز هم باید این هدف رو کوچیکتر کنین :یعنی بگید شنبه یک فصل ریاضی یکشنبه یک فصل شیمی و.....
به اینصورت شما راهی رو که 9ماه طول داره رو برای هر روزش برنامه میچینید و به قول اون ضرب المثل چینی راه طولانی رو با یک قدم آغاز کردید...

فقط یه نکته:رنامه ریزی چیزی نیست که یه شبه بدست بیاد،شماباید چندین بار برنامه ریزی کنید تا به شناخت جامعی از خودتون برسید و اونوقته که میتونید یه برنامه ایده آل برای خودتون بچینید.

----------


## nazanin74

> سلام مجدد
> اصول کلی یه برنامه ریزی رو میگم که چجوری باید برنامه ریزی کنید،برای ریزه کاریاش یا یه پست بعدا میزارم یا بیاید بپرسید امیدوارم که کمکتون کنه:
> 
> و اما برنامه ریزی:شما برای موفقیت باید سه برنامه بلند مدت کوتاه مدت و میان مدت داشته باشید.
> برنامه بلند مدت همون هدفتونه که برای اکثر داوطلبا یکسانه و اون اینه که شما درساتونو به موقع تموم کنید واون هارو چند بار(به نسبت نیاز مرور)کنید تا تو کنکور موفق شید
> همونطور که گفتم این برای اکثر بچه ها یه چیز مشترکه پس چیزی که تفاوت هارو مشخص میکنه برنامه میان مدت و کوتاه مدته.
> برنامه میان مدت:اگه شما تو یه آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کنید اون برنامه های اون آزمون(دوهفته یا سه هفته یا یک ماه یکبار) برنامه میان مدت شما میشه اگر هم تو آزمون خاصی شرکت نمیکنید باید خودتون هدف گذاری کنید یعنی خودتون بگید تا آخر این ماه باید سه فصل ریاضی،دوفصل فیزیک و.... رو بخونم.
> بزارید بقیه شو با یه مثال بگم:فرض کنید سه هفته دیگه آزمون دارید وباید 4فصل زیست 5فصل ریاضی 3فصل فیزیک و 4فصل شیمی رو بخونید.(یعنی برنامه میان مدتتون اینه)
> حالا خود شما باید بیاین و این برنامه رو خورد کنین:یعنی میگید تا پایان هفته اول من دو فصل باید ریاضی بخونم یک فصل شیمی یک فصل زیست و یک فصل شیمی.
> ...


ممنون داداشی واقعا عالی بود میشه یه سوال بپرسم؟
شماروزی چندساعت درس میخوندید؟پزشکی سخته؟شما درمورد رشته فیزیوتراپیم خبر دارین؟

----------


## Mehdi 7

> ممنون داداشی واقعا عالی بود میشه یه سوال بپرسم؟
> شماروزی چندساعت درس میخوندید؟پزشکی سخته؟شما درمورد رشته فیزیوتراپیم خبر دارین؟


خواهش میکنم کاری نکردم.
و اما خودم:من کلا میونه ای با ساعت گرفتن نداشتم ولی تقریبی بخوام بگم قبل از عید حدود 4.5 تا5 و بعد از عید حدود 6.5تا7 ساعت بطور میانگین میخوندم رکورد خوندمم نه ساعت و پونزده دیقه بود.

واما پزشکی:فقط در موردش همینو بگم که اگه فک میکنین بعد از اینکه پزشکی قبول شدین دیگه لازم نیست درس بخونین سخت در اشتباهی  :Yahoo (1): 

و فیزیوتراپی:آره خبر دارم.بسیار رشته خوبیه و قبولیشم خیلی سخته.بعد از چهار سال شما یه فیزیوتراپ میشین و مطب میزنین و درآمدش هم بسیار خوبه.رشته ایه که بعد پزشکی دندان و داروسازی بیشترین رقابت برای قبولی رو داره

----------


## nazanin74

> خواهش میکنم کاری نکردم.
> و اما خودم:من کلا میونه ای با ساعت گرفتن نداشتم ولی تقریبی بخوام بگم قبل از عید حدود 4.5 تا5 و بعد از عید حدود 6.5تا7 ساعت بطور میانگین میخوندم رکورد خوندمم نه ساعت و پونزده دیقه بود.
> 
> واما پزشکی:فقط در موردش همینو بگم که اگه فک میکنین بعد از اینکه پزشکی قبول شدین دیگه لازم نیست درس بخونین سخت در اشتباهی 
> 
> و فیزیوتراپی:آره خبر دارم.بسیار رشته خوبیه و قبولیشم خیلی سخته.بعد از چهار سال شما یه فیزیوتراپ میشین و مطب میزنین و درآمدش هم بسیار خوبه.رشته ایه که بعد پزشکی دندان و داروسازی بیشترین رقابت برای قبولی رو داره


ممنون داااداشی فقط فیزیوتراپی سخته قبولیش؟واقعا؟بعد تا چه رتبه ای میگیره خبردارین نهایتش؟بعداز چهارسال اولو که بخونی چهارسال بعدشوبخونی میشی دکتردیه اره؟

----------


## Mehdi 7

> ممنون داااداشی فقط فیزیوتراپی سخته قبولیش؟واقعا؟بعد تا چه رتبه ای میگیره خبردارین نهایتش؟بعداز چهارسال اولو که بخونی چهارسال بعدشوبخونی میشی دکتردیه اره؟


بازم خواهش میکنم.

آره قبولی تو فیزیوتراپی سخته چونکه رشته پرطرفدار و پر درآمدیه.شهرهای زیادی این رشته رو دارن که بالاترینش دانشگاه تهران هست که تا حدود رتبه 3000-3200منطقه دو قبول میشن(میشه حدود 6000-6500کشوری)

پایین ترینشم فیزیوتراپی زاهدان هست که تا حدود 4000 منطقه دو یعنی حدود 7800-8000)کشور قبول میشن

اما قسمت دوم سوال رو متوجه نشدم پس یکم توضیح میدم:بعد از 4سال شما یه فیزیوترراپ هستید و میتونید مطب  بزنید و یه درآمد خیلی خوب دارید یا اگرم خواستید میتونید ادامه تحصیل بدیدو فوق لیسانس و بعدشم دکترای فیزیوتراپی بگیرید

----------

